

Directory Traversal / Local File Inclusion on addons.mozilla.org - nbpoole
http://nealpoole.com/blog/2011/02/mozilla-web-security-bug-bounty-directory-traversal-local-file-inclusion-on-addons-mozilla-org/

======
nbpoole
This was my most recent report as part of the Mozilla Web Security Bug Bounty
(<http://www.mozilla.org/security/bug-bounty-faq-webapp.html>). It also
happens to be the first one that was marked public, so I decided to publish my
writeup.

